# P-95pr



## firesquirrel (Jun 15, 2009)

im looking at getting a p-95kr 9mm. This will be my first Ruger. Is there any problems that i should know of with this gun?


----------



## WGSNewnan (Apr 17, 2009)

they dont cost enough :smt082. thats about it. rock solid reliable - you simply cant beat it for the price. i saw one yesterday for 294.00. almost bought it "just because".


----------



## firesquirrel (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah its 348 and 389 for stainless in my area.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have one, It is the decock only model. Approaching 800 rounds fired = 0 malfunctions. They only complaint I have is that they aren't the most accurate or at least mine isn't. For defense loads it shoot closest to the sights with the 147 grain loading.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Most the Ruger auto loaders feel a little chunky and off balance to me. I've owned a P94 in .40 and while I did shoot great I just didn't like the feel as much as I thought I would at first. I did like it more than the Glock I sold to get the money to buy it though. I like the idea of a poly framed weapon with a hammer. The biggest reason I took a chance on the Browning Pro-40 I have now was that it had a hammer. I was pleasantly surprised with how well it functioned. If I was in the market for another weapon with a poly frame I'd check out the P95. I think Companies like Ruger get looked over by some because they just are not expensive enough. I've seen people deal with deeding or other issues because they were convinced that the fact that it was an 850.00 weapon it had to be better than one at 450.00. If it's not a reliable weapon it's got the chance to get you hurt or worse.

So far I've not heard any bad info on the P95. That alone would get my attention if I was out looking doe a weapon like that. Have you looked at the Sig Sauer 2022? I know they are a little more expensive but it is a Sig after all. They are not as pricey as some of the other models they make though and have an excellent record so far.

Also the FNP 9 & 40 are a couple more similar designs weapons that have a fantastic feel. I have the Browning Pro-40 which is pretty much the same weapon as the FNP and to date it's the only poly framed weapon that I really liked a lot. For some reason the Browning Pro models are 100-200 higher than the FNP and I have no real idea why. I got mine NIB for 350.00. I see them now as high as 750.00 for a 40. The FNP models are a good bit below that last I looked at them anyway.

Whatever you get post pics!. Nothing better than good gun porn brokenimage


----------



## Eric (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought a stainless for $329 about a month ago. 300 rounds through it so far. No issues. I shoot pretty well with it - and right out of the box too. It's not a match-grade weapon, but I'm good with it at 15 yards. No complaints at all. Been working on DA/SA shooting lately. That has taken some adjustments. I can do either well enough but moving from DA to SA on the second shot has been a bit of a challenge.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Just bought a new P95PR yesterday. Solid black for $309.00. Haven't had a chance to shoot it yet, just field strip and clean it. Went in with the intention of buying a Sig 2022 with a price tag of 539.00. After comparing the two I left with the Ruger. I am pleased with my purchase but will probably still own the Sig somewhere down the line.


----------



## sig (Sep 21, 2009)

I owned a P90 .45 back in 93. The gun felt big and boxy and I had an issue with the decocker had to send it back to ruger they fixed it free of charge. Other than that it shot decent enough for the price. I would recomend it for a cheap intro to the gun world but for consistant reliability I guess you get what you pay for. Buy it to plinke and have a good time at the gravel pits but for self defense save another 400.00 to add to the cost of the ruger and buy something a little more trimed down smoothed out.


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

*p-95*



firesquirrel said:


> im looking at getting a p-95kr 9mm. This will be my first Ruger. Is there any problems that i should know of with this gun?


I have a P 95 DC. my son has a KP 95 DC. Both of them have been flawless & accurate (after cleaning) I took mine to the range with 6 different types of ammo. Mine is very accurate with 147 gr. hollow points, My sons is very accurate witk 124 gr hollowpoints. These are the 2nd P 95s for each of us. It was a mistake we made. when sold the first 2. Bullmack45


----------



## riley (Aug 23, 2009)

firesquirrel said:


> im looking at getting a p-95kr 9mm. This will be my first Ruger. Is there any problems that i should know of with this gun?


Buy it, I have a P95PR15 and it is absolutely reliable! 
It will eat anything I feed it without any hicups!
They are a great value for the cost, worth every penny. You just cant go wrong.

Mine is black, cost 305.00


----------

